# Late for Work



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Johnson, who always shows up for work on time, comes in an hour late, his face scratched and bruised, his glasses bent. 

"What happened to you?" his boss asks. 

"I fell down two flights of stairs," Johnson answers. 

"That took you a whole hour?"


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

:scratch:
I'm still waiting for the punchline...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I think I had the same boss in a past life.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I think I had the same boss in a past life.


I have one like that now!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I am one like that! :eek2:

Then I will go back and say something more. Have to make it funny first though.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

:box::blackeye:

There's the punchline...


----------

